# finally got a ride in



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Thursday the snow had melted enough, it warmed up and there was a break in the rain so we went for it. The boys were good, the trail out thru to the woods was more water/mud than actual ground hehe, but the horses just went thru it like champs.Some spots over their knees for sure. Butler spooked on me when one of the dogs tore by(I think w/ all the snow and such is why)he's usually very brave.He jumped back and tossed his head and I lost a rein over his head.Once I got him to stay put I got the rein back and assured him it was ok.The creek was higher than I'd ever seen and they didnt even stop, the dogs however looked for an easier path but ended up swimming across. Later we had to stop and pick the snow out of Chanees feet, poor thing was walking on snowballs! The lake that we wade the horses in was frozen over and looked real cool.Our ride was cut short cuz Butlers back shoe came loose, we pulled it when we got home. It was so nice to get them out, havent been ridden in a month. And I have to say I was soooo pleased on how Butler looked under his blanket, no rub marks and he is keeping his weight(even more)very nicely! I took a few pics but having trouble posting them.
And wouldnt you know it, the snow returned and its colder again.:-o


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Sounds like a good ride overall. I used to live in Pullman, WA and Alaska. Don't miss those snowballs in the hooves and my frozen toes and fingers!


----------

